

Show HN: Social sharing analytics for any URL or RSS Feed - binarydreams
http://mentions.in/

======
CorySimmons
This looks awesome. Nice, simple, purpose-specific tool. I can imagine a lot
of SEO nuts would love this.

------
tannerc
Neat, simple idea. Facebook Likes aren't showing for any URL I enter though.

------
rbhatia
Nice! Do you have an API for this.

~~~
binarydreams
I'm using the API provided by the social sites itself. Code -
<https://github.com/rishabhp/mentions>

------
matiasb
looks good!

